# Crankshaft pulley removal...Help?



## SoLo2pointO (Jul 12, 2001)

I'm in the process of putting on a new head right now, and I'm changing the timing belt which requires the removal of the crankshaft pulley...I took off the outside pulley that was held on by those 4 allen bolts exposing the BIG pulley...The one BIG 12 point bolt won't come off, even with an air gun!







I am at a loss of what to do...Any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated, cause my car is up on jack stands in my garage in all kinds of pieces


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Crankshaft pulley removal...Help? (SoLo2pointO)*

Trying to remember You shouldnt have to take the 12pt off..it holds the crank timing gear on the crank...once you get the big pully off (it should be held on by the 4 allen bolts) you should be able to unbolt the timing belt cover and then loosen the tensioner and you will be good.. Thats the way I remember it any way...I did it three times.


----------



## VW KEVIN G (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: Crankshaft pulley removal...Help? (evolveVW)*

Yes, you just want to remove the pulley, not the toothed sprocket underneath the pulley. I'm going to replace my crank seal so someone please let me know how to get that sprocket off before I get stuck with my car apart.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Crankshaft pulley removal...Help? (VW KEVIN G)*

You have to take the 12pt off to get the timing gear off...the gear also is held in place by a key/keyway type deal...should be able to slide it straight out. It will take some force to get that 12 pt off....a really good 1/2" impact is recommended


----------



## VictoryWorld (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Crankshaft pulley removal...Help? (SoLo2pointO)*

im having a problem with the allen key bolts mine are all stripped and they wont come off tried lube and then heat the just hitting them to losin them but they wont budge any advice


----------



## zero. (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: Crankshaft pulley removal...Help? (VictoryWorld)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VictoryWorld* »_any advice






























craftsman bolt-out sockets.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Crankshaft pulley removal...Help? (zero.)*

^X2, they work great!


----------

